# Is the date we joined & number of posts lost?



## CSB (Jun 6, 2005)

I see that all of us now have the same date joined and we are starting fresh with the number of posts. I feel sad that this is the case. It was nice to know who the "veterans" were so I could give them the respect they deserve!

Is there a way to change this and put in the correct information?

Cindy


----------



## Makai Guy (Jun 6, 2005)

It was not possible to carry this information over from the old bbs.  That's why it was necessary for everyone to register again here on the new board.

There was a suggestion made on the old board in the last day or two that if this was important to you, you could enter this information in your signature line.


----------



## JudyS (Jun 6, 2005)

Makai Guy said:
			
		

> It was not possible to carry this information over from the old bbs.  That's why it was necessary for everyone to register again here on the new board.
> 
> There was a suggestion made on the old board in the last day or two that if this was important to you, you could enter this information in your signature line.



Just curious, Doug -- why is your join date 2004?  Were you doing set-up in Vbulletin way back then?


----------



## Makai Guy (Jun 6, 2005)

JudyS said:
			
		

> Just curious, Doug -- why is your join date 2004?  Were you doing set-up in Vbulletin way back then?



Yup, with an already-out-of-date version, but supposedly was the last one for which there was a utility to import the messages and user info from our antiquated UBB board.  We couldn't run with it because it lacked one essential capabilty we needed (password access to Sightings forum), but we had to start with it to import the data.   But this was also in the middle of us selling our house, moving to Aiken SC, building our new retirement home, my Mother's death, some dreadful upheavals on the board, and probably a few other things I've forgotten, that kept me from being able to dedicate the time that was really needed.

The plan was to get the old version set up as much like TUG's old familiar bbs as possible, shut down the old board, import the messages and users, then upgrade to the latest version and open back up - hopefully all within a day or two.   But we never could get the bugs out of the import part.   

Finally we just decided to punt the idea of importing anything, upgrade to the latest and greatest and start over.  (See this thread on the old board.)  Turns out we could never have done that whole conversion in a couple of days, no matter what, as none of the changes we had made to "TUGgerize" the board carried over to the new version and I had to start all over from scratch.  Best guess is we'd have been down two weeks and would have rushed things such that we'd be opening with a much cruder board than we did.


----------

